# Calcium supplement for pregnant doe



## cindyg (Apr 6, 2013)

Could someone please refresh me on the product and means of supplementing calcium for a doe coming up to delivery.  My girl had to have her second kid pulled last time, and I know I've seen posts on what I can do to hopefully prevent that from happening again, but can't find it.  Thanks.


----------



## Cooperkeeper (Apr 7, 2013)

Cindyg,

For what this is worth as I am a nervous newbie awaiting my first kids...I have been supplementing with Dolomite.  Pat Coleby, author of Natural Goat Care,  states that Dolomite provides both calcium and magnesium, which must be kept in balance because an excess of one will cause a depletion of the other in the goats system.  I have been adding 1tsp. on my girls' grain ration (I feed them their own rations in separate feeders to know what they are eating/getting) for last 3 weeks of gestation period. Because it is dry and sifts to bottom of  their grain pan, I drizzle a tiny bit of molasses on ration, and sprinkle on that to make it stick.  I also get great advise from my mentor who has raised beautiful, healthy Nubians for 30 years.  This is something she does routinely.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 7, 2013)

Calcium is important in late pregnancy and after delivery, especially if a doe is carrying multiple or is a heavy milk producer.  A lack of adequate calcium can cause milk fever/ hypocalcemia which presents itself with a lack of appetite, weakness, and sometimes trouble walking.  You can offer alfalfa as a supplement but it is also a good idea to have products like Nutridrench, calcium gluconate, or if you can get it, a lot of people say they like something callecd CMPK (calcium, magnesium, phosphorus, and potassium---the latter three help make use of the calcium more effectively).


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 7, 2013)

We use calcium gluconate 23% and either mix in a homemade drench or inject under skin. 

Homemade drench is referred to as Magic drench 

1 part or 2 parts Corn syrup(light)
1 part black strap mollasses
1 part corn oil( has to be corn oil) I do a little less than 1 part, I find it hard to mix in. 

some calcium gluconate and some 50% dextrose to thin the mixture so it will draw up in a feeding/drenching syringe.
I mix in a glass quart jar and heat in microwave to thin and mix better.

I also will add
B-complex
vitamine E
amino acid solution can be used as a thinning agent as well. 


For a large pregnant doe, you can give 3 or 4 ounces twice a day for 5 days.


----------



## Renegade (Apr 7, 2013)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> We use calcium gluconate 23% and either mix in a homemade drench or inject under skin.
> 
> Homemade drench is referred to as Magic drench
> 
> ...


X2

We also use Revive. See recipe on 1st page (post #5) here: http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=25025


I don't recommend CMPK. To get the amount of calcium you need for treatment of a goat you will be giving too much potassium. There have been a few cases of cardiac arrest. My vet tells me she has one farm that had two does drop dead after giving CMPK.

Donna


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 7, 2013)

Wow, that is good to know.  Will scratch that one off my list.


----------



## Cooperkeeper (Apr 8, 2013)

Do you all treat only if you have a positive diagnosis, or would it be ok to give this drench if you see your doe a little tender footed and very large in the last weeks of her gestation?
I don't want to create larger kids if doe is pretty much balanced.  I am worrying about the tender feet though (I worry a lot) but she has no swelling and is eating, getting up and down etc.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 8, 2013)

If it was me, I would treat if I suspected the beginnings of hypocalcemia because it can progress quickly and you may lose the kids or/and the doe if it is not treated.  Same goes with ketosis too.  If your doe is eating though and isn't weak, she is probably just uncomfortable.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 8, 2013)

I start using it anytime, the does aren't looking and 100%, or If i had to assist them the last time the kidded and pull a kid.  Or if the doe is older, or if she is really really look big, like it might be trips.  Or is she is at all tender footed.


----------



## cindyg (Apr 8, 2013)

My girl is fine, it's just since she had to have a kid pulled last time I am hoping to avoid that this time.


----------



## babsbag (Apr 8, 2013)

My very first goat had hypocalcemia the last 2 times she kidded, even with a 100% alfalfa diet. The first time she had a very long labor and the next morning was completly down. We were able to literally drag her to the trailer and get her to the vet. She did a calcium IV and within 20 minutes she was up and walking. 

The next year we had to pull kid #2 and we did some CMPK as preventative and we ended up at the vets again. This time she didn't respond as quickly to the calcium, but eventually did. 

I don't breed her anymore. There were never any signs pre-kidding. There are some older studies that say that alfalfa all 5 months of pregnancy is bad and that you should withhold alfalfa the last few months so that the goat's body can start to use its calcium reserves.  Then there are studies that say that isn't true. My vet said that I was the first case of hypocalcemia she had ever treated and that we were a text book case, and she treats and owns a lot of goats. Aren't we special?

It was fairly easy to treat, but you need to know what you are looking for. Mine was completly down, eyes glazed over, temp below 100. The first vet I called said to call him back in 5 hours if banamine didn't help her   I knew what was wrong and I was a pretty green goat owner. When I finally got ahold of my vet (it was a Sunday- Mother's Day) she wanted to know how fast I could get to her office. Thank God she is also a friend and not just my vet and I had her home number. My goat would be dead without her. 

I do keep calcium on hand now, just in case, but if you give it to them too fast I understand it can cause cardiac arrest as well. The vet monitored my goat's heartrate the entire time she did the IV.


----------

